

Goldman Sachs Just Says 'Vice President' to Be Polite - pdknsk
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-09-04/goldman-sachs-just-says-vice-president-to-be-polite

======
mcv
My main take-away is that Goldman-Sachs will do anything to fool their
customers and dodge any responsibility.

Does Goldman-Sachs still have customers? I can't imagine how ill-informed
you'd have to be to subject yourself to their antics.

